# Energia: Muy basico



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

Que significa especificamente esto?

Alimentación Eléctrica 
- Input: 100-240VAC, 50/60Hz 
- Output: 5VDC, 2.5A 
- 5 VDC 2.5A. (Adaptador de alimentación eléctrica) 
- External AC-to-DC Switching Power Adapter


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 4, 2010)

Alimentación Eléctrica 
- Input: 100-240VAC, 50/60Hz  
esto significa que puede conectarlo a redes de 100 o 240 v y con frecuencias 50/60 hz

- Output: 5VDC, 2.5A 
esto significa que tiene voltaje de salida 5 voltios corriente directa y maximo 2.5 amperios

- 5 VDC 2.5A. (Adaptador de alimentación eléctrica) 
lo mismo anterior

- External AC-to-DC Switching Power Adapter
adaptador externo de corriente alterna a corriente directa

espero que eso sirva


----------



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

Perfecto, no habria problema entonces en conectar ese aparato a una bateria de litio de 12v con un regulador fijo de 5vdc?

gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

jimmymarlins dijo:


> Perfecto, *no habria problema* entonces en conectar ese aparato a una bateria de litio de 12v con un regulador fijo de 5vdc?
> 
> gracias!



Si.

No puedes cargar una batería de 12V con 5V.


----------



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

y como lo puedo hacer entonces?

tengo el aparato con las caracteristicas de arriba, como lo alimento sin usar la red?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Para cargar una batería de litio de 12V se requiere, aparte del voltaje necesario, una circuitería adicional para controlar el flujo de carga... Este tipo de baterías son más exigentes en comparación con la normales de cadmio y níquel.


----------



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

Es que mi idea es comprar una bateria de litio recargable de 12v, la recargo conectandola a la red.

Y despues conecto la bateria al aparato con un regulador de 5vdc de intermediario, que tal?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Desconozco el sistema especial de carga de una batería de litio.
Recomendaciones no podría darte, podría decir cualquier baboseada, pero no. 
Seguro alguien que sepa del tema sabrá la respuesta. Paciencia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, y no conoces otra bateria que pueda cumplir esa función?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Una batería común de cadmio de 12V puede ser cagada con un circuito sencillo como Este

Saludos!!!


----------



## jimmymarlins (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, y le acoplo un regulador fijo de 5vdc con el aparato?

Que pasaria si le enchufo esto: http://www.ixbay.com/es/portable-12v-1800mah-rechargeable-battery-pack-for-camera-pda.html


----------

